# What's the youngest you've known a baby to walk?



## Shaunam

My mom and I were wondering the earliest a baby can walk. I looked it up on the guinness world records site, but they don't have a record for it. We know 3 babies that walked WAY before schedule. My sister walked at 8 months. My mom still can't believe her fattest baby was her earliest walker. :LOL The rest of us walked between 10 and 12 months.

The other 2 we know walked at 7 months. One was my second cousin. I was only 7 when she was a baby, so I didn't realize that walking at 7 months was incredible, but now I look at pictures and she was just this tiny little baby, just running around. She didn't even look old enough to crawl, let alone walk.

The other is my neice. When she was 6 months old, she would push this laundry basket filled with toys around the house. Then, my brother said, one day she just dumped the toys out and started carrying the basket over her head instead. The first time I saw my neice, she was 10 months old. She was soooo little, but MAN, that kid was fast. She could run, jump, do somersaults-you name it, she did it.

Sooo....have you heard of a baby walking earlier? Early walking seems to run in our family. I'm worried my DS is just going to take off at 6 months old. So please tell me that it's not possible. :LOL


----------



## PuppyFluffer

I have heard that "normal" for walking is 8 to 18 months.

My dd walked at 15.5 months but said her first clear word at 7.5 months old. She had full sentences at 12 months. Language is her thing!


----------



## coopnwhitsmommy

My Cousins little girl was 6months old. She never Crawled just pulled herself up one day and started walking.


----------



## Shaunam

OT-what's up with the "records" clickable link in my OP? I didn't put it there...

Is it just showing up on my computer?


----------



## eightyferrettoes

We're a family of late walkers-- my brother was over 18 mos old before he decided to get moving. You wouldn't know it now, though.









The earliest I know is a baby from my LLL group who walked at 9 months, which TOTALLY freaked me out, since my family has lazy, giggling little fat babies.


----------



## blissful_maia

One of my good friends walked at seven months also. She is an amputee (left arm) and so crawling just wasn't in the cards when she gave it a try! She is brilliant

:LOL


----------



## coopnwhitsmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaunam*
OT-what's up with the "records" clickable link in my OP? I didn't put it there...

Is it just showing up on my computer?

its just you cause I don't see it


----------



## indie

Wow. Six months. And everyone was telling me dd was walking early at 9 months.


----------



## its_our_family

Both of my boys walked ebtween 9 and 10 months.

I met a little girl who started walking at 6 months. Never crawled, just walked.


----------



## Shaunam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coopnwhitsmommy*
its just you cause I don't see it

Good, because I clicked on it and it's one of those pop-up search engine thingies and it's top searches are all dirty things.


----------



## coopnwhitsmommy

:LOL :LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaunam*
Good, because I clicked on it and it's one of those pop-up search engine thingies and it's top searches are all dirty things.


----------



## shalena

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaunam*
OT-what's up with the "records" clickable link in my OP? I didn't put it there...

Is it just showing up on my computer?


You have adware/spyware


----------



## stirringleaf

my son started walking at 8 mos and walked on his own by 9 mos. by 10 mos he was all over the place. by 11 he was in the climbing stage... 6 mos sounds INSANE! and oh he was a giant baby, as in being very chubby, lol so i dont think chub has much to do with keepin them down! :LOL


----------



## JessicaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaunam*
Good, because I clicked on it and it's one of those pop-up search engine thingies and it's top searches are all dirty things.









Try downloading adaware or spybot. They both work pretty well at dumping such things off your scomputer.

My cousin walked at six months. He had older brothers he was trying to keep up with.

My dd walked at eight months.


----------



## chaismom

my son crawled at 4 months and was taking little steps at 6 and 7 months and was a pro walker at 8 mos. its funny to see his pics where hes standing around lol. my daughter on the other hand is 9 mos old and just started crawling this week(whats up with that?)


----------



## Ms.Doula

my father is the youngest walker I 'know' of. Gramma said he was 9 mos old to the day









My children walked at 11 mos & 12 mos respectivly







My oldest, Kayleigh now she was advanced in everything else though & She could speak full sentences by a year. And she is the one with Learning disorders







go figure.


----------



## FreeThinkinMama

9 months, my friends child. Mine didn't walk until 14 months


----------



## amybw

MY DS sat alone, crawled and pulled up all the same week- the week before her turned 6 mths. He was walking holding onto stuff from that minute on. Walking a few steps at a time between me and DH,table to chair, couch to table, etc.. etc.. then at 9 mths 3 weeks he finally let go of the furniture and kept going. :LOL

it has been crazy ever since. :LOL

A friend of mine walked when he was about 7 mths.









Amy


----------



## spatulagirl

Ds walked at 9 months but his friend, she was crawling at 4 months and walking at 7! She could speak full sentences by a year. It freaked me out. She is three months older than him.

Of course, not they are both at the same level of everything, although her speech is a bit clearer than his


----------



## FreeThinkinMama

oh wait, I just thought of another one. my MIL swears up and down that my dh walked the day he was born


----------



## ~Megan~

7 months, my niece and the little boy I used to babysit both walked at 7 months and were steady by 8


----------



## JoAida

A friend of mine was a foster mom to a little girl that walked at 7 months old. The really incredible thing about that was, the baby was VERY neglected, and left most of the time in her carseat, and couldn't even sit up when she got her in her home only 4 weeks before that! So in 4 weeks, that baby went from not hardly being able to hold up her head to walking. It was an amazing transformation.


----------



## Emzachsmama

My dd was 7 months old when she started walking. She was my first so I didn't know that was early. The problem I had was with my son. He was 13 months when he started...NOW I know that was completely in the 'normal' range but at the time I had no clue and thought something was wrong with him!







I thought that my dd was the one in the 'normal' age and so I thought my son was an extremely late walker.


----------



## DebraBaker

My daughter walked on her own (now holding onto anything) at 8 months. I had several walk at 9 months.)

db


----------



## clovergirl

my oldest DD walked at 7&1/2mo. she started pulling herself up at 6mo and was soon able to stand unassisted... then she started to cruise the furniture... and well, then she walked. she rolled over, sat, and crawled "early" too.
i tell you, as first time mom it freaked me out!


----------



## PapayaMom

I had a friend who walked at 6 months, I have heard Tiger Woods walked at 6 months... dd took her first steps at 10 and that was early enough


----------



## janerose

My DH walked alone at 7 months & 1 day. My SIL also walked somewhere around that time. Our dd pulled up for the first time & started walking along stuff 3 days shy of 7 months. Actually she was pulling up and cruising WAY before she was crawling -- that didn't start until over a month later. Now, 10 days shy of 9 months, she's crusing & crawling all over. I'm totally expecting her to start trying to walk on her own any day now. You can see she's thinking about it sometimes when she's trying to get from one thing to the next, but so far she chickens out, drops and crawls. :LOL


----------



## SpudGirl

Dd took her first unassisted step at 8 months 1 week. DS #1 took his 1 day shy of 9 months. They were both running before they were 10 months old.


----------



## holliebug

I had a little boy in my daycare class who walked at 7 months.
Then we had another little boy who didn't walk until 16 months.


----------



## Monkeyfeet

I saw a baby walking around at 7 months. It was really weird to me because my then 5 month old was bigger than that baby.


----------



## plantmommy

DS 2 was cruising at 6 months, walking at 7; he's 9 months now and runs.

Oldest dd walked at 14 months, ds1 at 9 months and dd2 at 9 months.


----------



## AngelBee

My sister at 9 months. She never crawled or scooted.

We were getting ready for a bath....she was naked......stood up and started running!!!
It was the funniest thing!!!







:


----------



## faythe

My dh and I were amazed to see dd4 up and walking at 10.5 months. She's the earliest by far in any of our families. In fact, one of her cousins is 6 months older, they started walking the same week.

She is also my fattest baby, people would try to console me (as if I needed it, lol) when my older three weren't even crawling at 10 months and say it was because they were so round.


----------



## plantmommy

LOL! My ds2, the earliest walker, is also my fattest baby, and that's saying something! Also, surprisingly, in the 6 weeks or so since he started walking, he hasn't slimmed down, either. All breastmilk, too.


----------



## eilonwy

Six months, another non-crawler.

I know someone who had one of the fattest babies I've ever seen crawl at 4 months and walk at 8 or 9. He was so beautiful and round and he just took off! :LOL

My kids are both petite, my daughter was an early walker and my son pretty average. I used to think size had something to do with it, but meeting that chubby one really turned my head. :LOL


----------



## crystallynn

My 1st dd walked a couple of weeks before her first birthday. Dd2 is starting to walk at just under 10 months. The earliest I know of personally is 10 mos.


----------



## kate~mom

dd's godmother's daughter (her godsister?) walked at 8 months. she was a pipsqueak though, so it didn't require a lot of muscle to get her up and moving! my dd was a LOAD at that age.


----------



## peaceful_mama

The little baby my mom used to do daycare for took her first steps either right on or right after her 7 mo. b-day.......child could run, climb, everything by 9 months old!! That's the youngest I have ever seen.


----------



## Guest*

The youngest walker I know is my own. She took her first step without support a week before 8 months. She was walking with help (holding my hand or pushing a toy) about 6 1/2 months.

Supposedly my DH's aunt walked at 6 months, but her older siblings say that's not true.


----------



## Losgann

My ds walked at 9 months, but my mom says my brother was walking at FIVE months and jumping off the backs of furniture by 9. I could *totally* believe it. :LOL


----------



## 3boobykins

Ds wasn't an early walker--he was 14 months---but he was just a tiny little guy, under 16 lbs. and maybe 27-28 inches, so he looked like a much younger walker.


----------



## Katrina Lee

What exactly do people class as walking? Is it completely supporting their own weight and walking unaided, or does taking steps while being partly supported count?


----------



## heldt123

My oldest started walking somewhere between 12-18 months and my youngest, who never crawled, took off at 7-1/2 months. He had places to go in a hurry! He was actually climbing before that too....and I have the gray hairs to prove it!


----------



## heldt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katrina Lee*
> 
> What exactly do people class as walking? Is it completely supporting their own weight and walking unaided, or does taking steps while being partly supported count?


 I consider it the day that they walk without holding onto anything.


----------



## tabitha

My first walked, unsupported, at 11 months after a few months of crawling and pulling up.

My second, a daughter, walked at 7 months- no joke! I have photographic proof (no one believed me)- after never having crawled or pulled up on anything. She just learned to squat in the middle of the floor and one day she stood up and walked away. Poor little thing had bruises all over her body from falling. But there was no stopping it. I never put stock in the crawl first/walk second developmental stuff, but it is worth noting that my daughter has dyslexia and audio processing disorder and at 9, she is still struggling to learn to read.

My two youngest sons both walked at around 8 months. We lived on a farm and they had a lot of free time, barely ever rode in cars. I think their older siblings helped things along!


----------



## heldt123

The walking/reading thing wasn't true for us. My son that crawled and walked late has mild dyslexia and my non-crawler, early walker took to reading like breathing. He was reading at a 7th grade level in first grade. They are 3 years apart in age, but the youngest reads and spells better.


----------



## logan walker

My son started crawling at approx 4 1/2 - 5 months and began taking his first steps at 6 1/2 months and by seven months in full bloom. He has been cruising every since and he is now 9 months old.


----------



## sgsnyder

My daughter was sitting unsupported at three months, and crawled at five and a half months after pulling herself up to stand for a week before. Now she's six and a half months, and standing occasionally unsupported and cruising on furniture.

Send help.


----------



## buko

Ha, sgsnyder!

My cousin (earliest I know of) was another one of these 7-month walkers. He didn't even roll over until almost 6 months. FWIW, he is highly intelligent and verbally-gifted, but did have a raging case of ADHD, emphasis on the H.


----------



## MaggieLC

Most of my life has been spent around children and babies. The youngest baby I have ever seen walk was a 5 month old girl. At least that is what I was told her age was. She had a weird, stiff legged gait and seemed to not even realize she was doing it. After that, the youngest were a few babies at around 8 or 9 months.

My kids are late walkers, 14 to 15 months plus 3 weeks for my pre term baby. She was pulling herself around the floor at 4 months, (she was so tiny, she was able to pull her body with no problem) and she "knee walked" for months starting at 11 or 12 months, but wouldn't get up and walk on her own until she was almost 16 months old.


----------



## Jennyanydots

Neat old thread. My DS was 7.5 months when he began walking. It blew us away. My dad has always said that my brother walked at 7 months, and I thought he was exaggerating, but after seeing DS, maybe he wasn't. My DDs were 10.5 & 10 months.


----------



## DaisyMae08

A friend's daughter walked at 8 months. My son walked at 9.


----------



## buko

I had bumped this up to mention my cousin, but also because I thought my baby was going to walk a bit on the "early" side. Well, she did take her first steps at 8.5 months and is now walking (not extremely proficiently, but for many steps at a time, all day) as of a day before she turned 9 months. So not very early by this thread, but I guess early-ish! I know @sgsnyder has a little walker on her hands, too, as of definitely less than 9 months!


----------



## sgsnyder

Ha, Buko! That's right - 8.5 months here, too. Now she's racing around the apartment (at 9.5 months). It's still so strange to see my tiny baby walking around like a fully growed-up little person. Congrats - er - and sorry.


----------



## buko

Same here, LOL!

Did you see this?

http://theuglyvolvo.com/2013/12/10/a-ten-month-olds-letter-to-santa/

NUMBER 8 ALL DAY


----------



## jordanstew

My nephew started walking when he was 1 year old ...


----------

